

Ask HN: What tools do you use for Web Development? - csomar

I have around 1 year doing web development (PHP/JavaScript/CSS); over the time, I made my list of software I use to boost my productivity:<p>- Microsoft Expression (to edit HTML, CSS, JavaScript and to design graphics).<p>- Firefox (with FireBug and other extensions).<p>- Stylizer (Great tool for CSS design)<p>- Abyss Webserver + PHP5 + Mysql<p>- Google Chrome Developer tools<p>It's not extensive. I'm new to the web development world and I found the process of building a website from A-Z a little bit confusing.<p>I wonder what solutions HN users here are using; I'm looking for a complete set of software you use to build, debug your website (serverside + client side).<p>Just curious to know how you are working, if you can also, please specify (MAC, Linux, Windows...) and Thanks :D
======
carbon8
A lot of different stuff, but the things I depend on the most for actual work
and direct OSS offshoots:

Snow Leopard, Ubuntu server & VMs, XP VM (using VirtualBox)

Ruby, Haskell, Python, Javascript

TextMate, vim

git, gitx, git gui, vcprompt

bash

homebrew

postgresql, pgadmin

rvm

jquery

sass, compass

gemcutter, github

linode

chef

google apps

photoshop, illustrator

Firefox w/ firebug, firecookie, firequery, firerainbow, the web developer
toolbar, cookie culler, user agent switcher, live http headers; webkit nightly
dev tools; iPhone simulator from the iPhone SDK

~~~
billturner
Thanks for pointing out firequery, as I hadn't seen that before. Looks pretty
neat

------
stevelosh
I run OS X.

On the web development side of things, I use Django for my job and some of my
more complicated personal projects and Hyde to generate a couple of smaller
ones.

## Basic Stuff

\- Terminal for a command line

\- zsh and oh-my-zsh for a shell, with a whole lot of personal customizations
(especially the prompt)

\- Quicksilver to save my sanity

\- homebrew to install various things

\- pianobar and iTunes to play music (I'm also looking at dhun now though)

\- Visor to keep pianobar out of the way but easy to reach

\- Dropbox to sync some stuff between machines

\- Time Machine for backing up

## Writing Code

\- TextMate for editing anything but CSS

\- CSSEdit for wrangling CSS

\- Fluid instances for previewing

\- Firefox to check how stuff works with Gecko

\- Pixelmator to make/edit some very basic graphics (I'm not a designer)

## Handling Code

\- Mercurial (just the CLI) with BitBucket and/or Codebasehq for version
control

\- Git and GitHub to create git mirrors of some things

\- t and/or BitBucket/Codebasehq's issue tracker to keep track of quick tasks

\- Transmit for the rare, rare occasion where I need to SFTP something
somewhere

\- Fabric for automating deployments and other small tasks

## Communicating

\- Fever to manage my heaping pile of RSS feeds

\- Tweetie, Adium, Mail.app to stay in touch with people

\- Colloquy for IRC

\- Skype for voice/video calls and screen sharing

------
Paton
Design: Photoshop CS3

Code: Aptana Studio

FTP: FileZilla

I just downloaded Stylizer... going to try it out.

~~~
csomar
Good that you downloaded it, follow the tutorial and let us know how you feel
about it.

------
steveplace
<http://searchyc.com/ask+hn+tools>

------
csmeder
Ruby on Rails/JavaScript/CSS

\- JQuery

\- VIM

\- git

\- Gimp

\- Xara Extreme

------
chaosmachine
All the usual suspects, plus Komodo and XAMMP.

